# Bolivia watches?



## sbyrd68 (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a question for all on the forum. Who made the Bolivia watches? I have a Bolivia Electra, 21 jewel manual wind watch from the early seventies. I picked it up on the Bay and it looks real good for its age. However, I can not find any history on Bolivia watches. I know they were probably cheap watches for the times but I like the design. The wife hates it but she does not have to wear it. Any history or point in the right direction for information would be great. If my camera permits I will try to post a picture later.

Thanks,
Steve B.
:think:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Bolivia was a cheap watch that often used the word 'Electra' on the dial and a number 23 or 21 etc so people would think that was the jewel count. Does it say 21 Jewel or just 21? They usually used a single jewel pin/lever movt. and cheap materials. Bolivia looked a lot like Bulova on the dial, and I have heard that these were specifically made to decieve people. I have a couple of these, that I got in watch lots, they are $2 watches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Moved to "Vintage & Pocket Watches" because it's vintage ;-)


----------



## sbyrd68 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info, the dial does just say 21 on it. Cheap or not, who ever had this watch sure took care of it because it is keeping excellent time for a watch over 35 years old. I would still like to know who made them and I payed a little more than $2 for the watch but thats OK I imagine the $2 dollars ones do not run and look to good.

Thanks,
Steve B.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

We really need pictures of the case dial and hopefully the movement to tell you much more.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry I read it wrong so I edited it and deleted what I posted thank's for some one letting me know.I thought you were talking about bolova.


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

river rat said:


> Here is a photo of one of my Bolova's I don't know if this is cheap but any thing that can survive WW2 I don't think is cheap.This one was made in the USA and this one was a A-11,16 jewel,hack,and used for navigation.Bolova is a Swiss-USA company and it started in 1875.And I would like to see photo's of your bolova.


FYI it's Bulova not Bolova.

The original poster is talking about Bolivia watches not Bulova watches.

There is no relation between Bolivia and Bulova.

As has been said already Bolivia watches were cheaply made and were an attempt to fool people into thinking that they were purchasing a good quality Bulova watch because of the similar name.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Right. A Bulova A-11 is certainly not cheap and I believe it's a legendary Military style of watch. Bolivia is a new one to me but as JimH says we shouldn't confuse it with Bulova.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

JimH said:


> FYI it's Bulova not Bolova.
> 
> The original poster is talking about Bolivia watches not Bulova watches.
> 
> ...


I found one in a box as I was moving into the watch-u-zimmer. I misread the dial and thought I had a Bulova. I started to polish it and all the gold plating started to come off -- must have been all of 1 micron thick. I'll post a pic if I can find it...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> I found one in a box as I was moving into the watch-u-zimmer. I misread the dial and thought I had a Bulova. I started to polish it and all the gold plating started to come off -- must have been all of 1 micron thick. I'll post a pic if I can find it...


You KEPT it??
That is a true WIS - dom !!!!


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

I can repost my bulova if you would like to see it Eeeb I took it off becouse I thought it had nothing to do with this post.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are a couple Bolivia's that I dug out of the junk box, one says Swiss Movt Hong Kong Dial, the other you can see where the 'Swiss Movt' or what ever has been rubbed out. Inside both say Swiss, and Hong Kong on the movt. Bottom line on a watch like this is, if you like it and want to wear it, and it works good, then wear it. I have a couple one jewel cheapies I really like wearing.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

river rat said:


> I can repost my bulova if you would like to see it Eeeb I took it off becouse I thought it had nothing to do with this post.


Well, honestly, they were made so people thought they were Bulova's, and this proves it works. I thought the same thing at first glance. When I opened it, I knew for sure :-d.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

sixtysix said:


> Well, honestly, they were made so people thought they were Bulova's, and this proves it works. I thought the same thing at first glance. When I opened it, I knew for sure :-d.


Shocking!

See below a Radid 'ceramic' on a certain auction site. Nothing changes.:-d


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

It looks like a Roskopf type pin-lever movement, probably by Bettlach or Baumgartner, one of them assembled by George von Burg's Swiss Ebauches Ltd, Hong Kong and the other by Basis Watch Co, Switzerland. The case would be sourced locally in Hong Kong. Later Bolivia Electras used movements supplied by VEB Ruhla, East Germany.

There's no shame in enjoying cheap watches. They're just another side to the story of watchmaking.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sixtysix said:


> Well, honestly, they were made so people thought they were Bulova's, and this proves it works. I thought the same thing at first glance. When I opened it, I knew for sure :-d.


Some Bolivia watches appear to be identical to (and probably from the same source as) A*SEIKO*N watches. ...not to mention LE*SEIKO*RI and BA*SEIKO*NE ;-)


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> Some Bolivia watches appear to be identical to (and probably from the same source as) A*SEIKO*N watches. ...not to mention LE*SEIKO*RI and BA*SEIKO*NE ;-)


I have an E*SEIKO*R watch! I knew what it was when I bought it, same cheap single jewel movement...I honestly liked the style and color.


----------



## bookemdanno (May 13, 2010)

I recently came across an old Baseikone Electra 360 with a bevel glass, a Seiko Quartz Day (5Y39-7010 RD on back), and Gruen Quartz (237-902-104 on back) from a yard sale. Guess these aren't worth anything. LOL, don't guess any of these watches have any silver/gold content?


----------



## four of diamonds (May 12, 2007)

When I was very young (mid-60's) I remember going to NYC with my Dad. He was giving me an education on hucksters and hustlers. 

Street vendors were selling Bolivia watches with the hands positioned to partially block the name so people would think they were buying a Bulova watch. Hey man! Wanna buy a watch??? Never forgot that.......


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I just acquired one that may be same item you have described. Looks like it has seen lots of use, but still running OK. I'm thinking I will clean and polish it up and just wear it around the house. Mine has same inscriptions as yours and has a unique, kind of goofy, faceted crystal that has long ridges running both vertically and horizontally. An attempt at elegance, I guess, but just makes me think I need to have my glasses checked. You can discern the ridges if you look very closely at the photo between date box and the 5 marker.

Any thoughts whether the crystal might be ordinary glass, or just garden variety acrylic? Will probably try to polish out minor scratches and want to know what material I am working with. Thanks for the light you shed on this. Just a fun little project with little at stake






if I bollux it up.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a Bolivia Electra 21 as is described in this thread. Guessing it is about 40 years old, and it still runs, but not for the 24 hours you would normally expect of a spring driven watch. The bracelet is in good shape and bears the inscription Hong Kong. The finish is pretty faded, but without any really significant scratches or dings. The crystal is faceted and not in bad shape, except for some cloudy blotches on the inside (probably condensation or lubricant). I will probably attempt to get inside the crystal and clean it up a bit. 

One thing I'd like to fix: the hour hand is mis-aligned. When set to what should be 12:30, the hour hand is dead-nuts on 12, and the minute hand is exactly centered on 6. So in layman's terms (the only ones I know), I have to either dismount the minute hand and remount it exactly at noon, or somehow force the minute hand around on its pinion about 180 degrees to mate up properly with the hour hand. Does my logic seem correct? 

The crucial question: Will a minute hand tolerate this twisting on the pinion/post instead of physically dismounting it? Does not seem worth it to pay the 40 or 50 dollars a watch repair shop would charge on a watch that is only worth a couple of dollars.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Dismount and remount. In practice you will take both hands off to do this. Attempting to force a hand round will often bend it as they are quite fragile.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

thomachuck said:


> I just acquired one that may be same item you have described. Looks like it has seen lots of use, but still running OK. I'm thinking I will clean and polish it up and just wear it around the house. Mine has same inscriptions as yours and has a unique, kind of goofy, faceted crystal that has long ridges running both vertically and horizontally. An attempt at elegance, I guess, but just makes me think I need to have my glasses checked. You can discern the ridges if you look very closely at the photo between date box and the 5 marker.
> 
> Any thoughts whether the crystal might be ordinary glass, or just garden variety acrylic? Will probably try to polish out minor scratches and want to know what material I am working with. Thanks for the light you shed on this. Just a fun little project with little at stake
> View attachment 7678762
> if I bollux it up.


With a little running time, I looked back and saw that it kept ticking nicely, but hands had stopped moving.
Whoops, spoke too soon.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for responding. I will keep the watch in my drawer to scavenge the rather nice bracelet for some other timepiece.


----------



## leinadveliz (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi mate, I know that is to long time ago your post, but did you found information about Bolivia watches?. I will really appreciate it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

leinadveliz said:


> Hi mate, I know that is to long time ago your post, but did you found information about Bolivia watches?. I will really appreciate it.


This member hasn't logged in since September 2017.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

leinadveliz said:


> Hi mate, I know that is to long time ago your post, but did you found information about Bolivia watches?. I will really appreciate it.


what more information are you hoping for beyond what has been shared already on this thread?


----------



## Red423 (Jan 17, 2020)

Okay then. lets open this back up. I got in a mix of stuff a, BOLIVIA ELECTRA, no it is not the b word in watches. Mine says 360 on it , but yes ok it is a cheap end watch, 2.00. um ok sure. It is a perfect learning watch, mine has the hatch crystal, it needs love really bad, but I do believe there is a hidden market for these watches,mine says across the bottom of the dial Hong Kong, since my wife is from Hong Kong, and we have apt there anything, matching early Hong Kong art deco looking devices are hot right now. So don't undercut value. Does anyone have any diagrams or info on these movements? Before I even start to look at I want to get as much info as I can from experience here. I bet I wear this to a real Chinese rest. it will get the looks. thanks R


----------



## Mohamed elmasry (11 mo ago)

four of diamonds said:


> When I was very young (mid-60's) I remember going to NYC with my Dad. He was giving me an education on hucksters and hustlers.
> 
> Street vendors were selling Bolivia watches with the hands positioned to partially block the name so people would think they were buying a Bulova watch. Hey man! Wanna buy a watch??? Never forgot that.......


Hehehe make me laugh 😂


----------

